# Installation of Windows 10 on Windows 7 operating system



## whym (Aug 27, 2015)

Today my mom installed Windows 10 via the web. She has now discovered that accessing files, etc is difficult and wants the program uninstalled. I warned her that the program could be malware or a virus, but she installed it any way. I do not know the website. I have attempted to restore settings back to before it was installed, but it continually restores back the time it was installed. HELP!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are talking about Microsoft's most recent operating system see How to Uninstall Windows 10 and Downgrade to Windows 7 or 8.1

If she found some new malware called "Windows 10" that's a completely different issue.


----------



## whym (Aug 27, 2015)

Isn't there the option to restore settings back to before the program was installed? I am not a tech guru by any means, but in the past with my operating systems, I was able to do a system restore to delete a bad program. The computer, an HP Pavilion, had already come with the Windows7 operating system. Any assistance would be muvh appreciated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in that computer.

--------------------------------------------------

Download and save the *TSG System Information Utility* (SysInfo.exe) to the desktop.

After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.

Information about your computer will appear.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

--------------------------------------------------

Go here, then click the large blue "Download Now @ Bleeping Computer" button to download and save *AdwCleaner.exe* to your desktop.

Close all open windows first, then double-click *AdwCleaner.exe* to load its main window.

Click the "Scan" button, then allow the scanning process to finish.
(Note: Several seconds may pass before the scanning process starts, so be patient.)

Click the "Logfile" button.

When the log appears, save it.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log here.

Note: After you submit the log, close AdwCleaner. If a warning appears, click "Yes".

--------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

whym said:


> Isn't there the option to restore settings back to before the program was installed?


Best to just uninstall the program. But if it is some program called "Windows 10" surely it is malware and malware seldom is so benign.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  

Reverted back to Windows 7 (post # 2) or uninstalled a rogue program (post # 5)?


----------



## whym (Aug 27, 2015)

Unfortunately TerryNet, the option you provided was unsuccessful. We have the previous screen, everything looks as it did prior to the installation. However, when attempting to access files, a page comes up saying the Microsoft Office product necessary to open this file is not instaaled on your computer. Previously Microsoft Office was already installed on the computer when it was purchased. I do not have a Product Key, or packaging for the program. The file needing accessed is very important. Any assistance in this matter would be MOST appreciated. I also must mention that on the Start Menu, Microsoft Office 2010 is listed twice.


----------



## whym (Aug 27, 2015)

Can you explain further Flavallee, what this does?



flavallee said:


> Do the following in that computer.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Deleting posts and ignoring questions about what you've done is not going to move you forward very quickly.


----------



## whym (Aug 27, 2015)

I removed the post because the instructions you gave me did not work. I am not looking to "move forward quickly". I am looking to resolve the problem. But I apologize if I did something inappropriate--I am NEW here.  Also, can you tell me what question I ignored?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you (try to) revert from Windows 10 back to Windows 7 or did you (try to) uninstall a rogue program?

I know you didn't mean to, but look how "dumb" my post # 6 looks now that you have deleted your post that was between 5 and 6. No big deal, but in a lot of cases it can make the thread hard to follow.


----------



## whym (Aug 27, 2015)

I reverted back to Windows 7 from Windows 10. Everything looked normal until my mom attempted to access her files, at which time it said that Microsoft Office 10 needed to be purchased. Microsoft Office 10 was already installed on this computer when purchased. SO AGGRAVATING!!!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Can you explain further Flavallee, what this does?


I replied with those instructions, based on what you said in post #1.

The first part was to obtain information on that computer and to confirm which Windows version it's running.

The second part was to determine if it's infested with malware, spyware, etc..

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Based on what you said in post #12, the downgrade process from Windows 10 back to Windows 7 has apparently caused an issue with Office 2010.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

This keyfinder here:

http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/product_cd_key_viewer.html

brought up my Microsoft Office 10 key for me (I was looking for the Windows 10 key at the time). Hopefully, you should be able to just put the number back in and have it verified.


----------



## whym (Aug 27, 2015)

good grief, thanks for the suggestion. I attempted to do that and the only two product keys that appear are for Internet Explorer and Windows 7 Home Premium. Microsoft Office 10 is not listed. Maybe I am missing something?


----------



## good grief (Aug 26, 2007)

No, I don't think you missed anything. You may need to contact Microsoft about it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

good grief said:


> You may need to contact Microsoft about it.


FWIW I agree. Apparently Office was lost in Microsoft's procedures for "upgrading" to Windows 10 and reverting back to Windows 7.


----------

